# Shooting "The" Ocularis



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I say "the" because it's one of the first two prototypes made by Lee & Nathan. 7 shots on a UKCA target from 10 meters.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's mofocoolio ;-) what a way to start the weekend with a good dose of helium in the voice 
Cheers


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hehehe.... From the far side of the dining room, under the blinding light fixture, over the bar, across the family room, and SMACK, SMACK, SMACK!!!

Great shootin, Slingkowski!!!

But hey!!! That was no trade! Was it? We was just exchanging some gifts! Whatever! You're my buddy.... great vid!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Hehehe.... From the far side of the dining room, under the blinding light fixture, over the bar, across the family room, and SMACK, SMACK, SMACK!!!
> Great shootin, Slingkowski!!!
> But hey!!! That was no trade! Was it? We was just exchanging some gifts! Whatever! You're my buddy.... great vid!


I love it Leebert! Not sure why I said trade. As it was a gift, a gift that I can't put down and am a bit obsessed with lately lol. Cheers bro, June is fast approaching. Can't wait to shoot with you soon in Alverton


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Ooh&#8230; A gifted one-of-a-kind original. Special stuff there*! *It couldn't be in better hands.

Awesome TTF bullseye shooting, CanH8r. :target:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

"I love it Leebert! Not sure why I said trade. As it was a gift, a gift that I can't put down and am a bit obsessed with lately lol. Cheers bro, June is fast approaching. Can't wait to shoot with you soon in Alverton"

Dude! I can't say for sure if I am going or not. But you know that I wouldnt miss it if things do come together!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Poiema said:


> Ooh&#8230; A gifted one-of-a-kind original. Special stuff there*! *It couldn't be in better hands.
> 
> Awesome TTF bullseye shooting, CanH8r. :target:


Thank you. It's a keeper for sure. Honored to have it in my arsenal.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> "I love it Leebert! Not sure why I said trade. As it was a gift, a gift that I can't put down and am a bit obsessed with lately lol. Cheers bro, June is fast approaching. Can't wait to shoot with you soon in Alverton"
> 
> Dude! I can't say for sure if I am going or not. But you know that I wouldnt miss it if things do come together!


Well I hope it works out. Maybe Midwest if you can't do ECST. If anything I might have to come out for a quick surf trip and crash on your couch.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like your videos. Good slingshot and shooting!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great shooting and awesome awesome awesome slingshot. You sir are a very lucky guy. What an amazing slingshot to have. Someday Ima get me one . We need more videos from you and Lee. Great job guys


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool slingshot to have and no doubt.

Nice shooting. Your gonna be a force at the ECST me thinks.

Take it easy Jeff.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > "I love it Leebert! Not sure why I said trade. As it was a gift, a gift that I can't put down and am a bit obsessed with lately lol. Cheers bro, June is fast approaching. Can't wait to shoot with you soon in Alverton"
> ...


Jeff, If you ever made it out HERE, You could have the BED! hehe I'd rent a pressure washer, and buy some brand new sheets for ya! hehe

Oh! ..... I'd be on the couch, of course!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

DougDynasty said:


> Great shooting and awesome awesome awesome slingshot. You sir are a very lucky guy. What an amazing slingshot to have. *Someday Ima get me one *. We need more videos from you and Lee. Great job guys


You'll have your own special goodies very soon, Dougy...... You'll have to hang on a little longer than 8 seconds, but uncle Leebert's got you covered. Gunna feel like your Quinceañera all over again!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol lee ur way too cool of a bro my man. No need for any if that buddy. I'm perfectly happy buying mine and showing support to my favorite slingshot guy (you) . No worries at all buddy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very fine shooting, as we have come to expect from you. And that is a very nice frame indeed.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

